# dual shifters vs regular shifters



## ljips (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey there!

Can anyone tell me the difference between dual shifters vs regular shifters?
What are the advantages / disadvantages?
Is one better than the other?

I know it's probably all personal preference,... but any info would be appreciated,... thanks.

James


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Dual shifters?*



ljips said:



> Hey there!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference between dual shifters vs regular shifters?
> What are the advantages / disadvantages?
> ...


Do you mean the difference between and integrated shifter/brake lever and individual shifters and brake levers?

If this is what you ask, the integrated shifter/lever combo may have some aesthetic advantages, and may be less expensive than buying similar quality shifters and levers. It also might save some weight. To me, that's where the advantage to the integrated shifter/lever combo ends. If you break the product, you may find yourself havbing to replace the whole unit.

Buying separate shifters and levers opens up a world of potential combinations that will customize the build to your liking. In addition, if you break the shifter or brake lever, the most you will be out is the cost of the individual shifter or brake lever, which will probably be cheaper than the cost of replacing an integrated shifter/lever.

I hope this all makes sense and answers your question.

Bob


----------



## ljips (Feb 7, 2006)

*integrated shifters*



Call_me_Clyde said:


> Do you mean the difference between and integrated shifter/brake lever and individual shifters and brake levers?


Yes,.. I think that's what I meant,..lol

So there is really no benefit other than asthetics? They are not technologically more advanced or anything?


----------



## Hitman89 (Feb 7, 2006)

It aslo comes down to personal preference, Some people think using the brake lever to shift gears will allow them more control when breaking and shiifting at the same time. I don't like them and think that is rubbish. I can shift with my X-9 triggers and brake at the same time without a problem


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

I pretty much agree with Hitman89 above.

I'm old school and really don't like those dual/integrated shifters.
I test rode a bike with hydraulics and while shifting I accidently hit the brake
and almost did an endo.
Yeah I know you get better over time using them but I'm perfectly comfortable
with my indexed shifters and a brake lever.
This works for the type of riding I do. If I ever changed from indexed shifters
it would be to twist shifters. I love em others hate em.

It's all about preference.
Some love em some hate em.
What works for me may not work for you.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I think we may be confusing ljips. Most shifter/lever combination are down to personal choice. I will point all all the combinations as I know them, and point out advantages/disadvantages of each as I see them so that nobody is confused.

1) Shimano Rapid Fire Shifters / Brake Lever integrated unit
These used to be really popular but are falling out of favor lately. They are typically lighter than having seperate units, but if you break something you will have to replace the entire unit.

2) Shimano Dual Control Shifters
These are the latest from Shimano, the shifter is integrated into the brake lever. I have these on my XC bike and they work pretty well if you are not on a rough trail with lots of braking and shifting. Sometimes hitting a bump while braking will cause unwanted gear changes. Same issue as integrated rapidfire/brakes with breakage needing full replacement.

3) Shimano Rapid Fire Shifters / Seperate Brake Levers
This setup is a little heavier, but gives you more flexibility of getting the specific brake levers/shifter combo you want. This is a very popular setup.

4) Sram Trigger Shifters / Seperate Brake Levers
Sram Trigger Shifters are just like Shimano Rapid Fire except both buttons on the Sram are pressed with your thumb, whereas Shimano require Thumb and Index Finger. Sram has the advangage that you can still press both shifter buttons while braking. 

5) Sram Grip Shifters / Seperate Brake Levers
This is where the shifter is integrated into the handlebar grip. This setup is very light and easy to use, but it is prone to accidental shifts, and if your hand gets wet/muddy changing gears can become difficult.

My order of preference is
4 (for Freeride and DH)
2 (for XC)


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

*integrated shifter*

I used standard trigger shifters foryears and liked them alright. I found that when I went really hard my hands would go numb starting with my thumbs and I had a really hard time downshifting. Now, with the advent of the flappy integrated shifters, I can use index and middle for everything. That on top of hydros has really helped my hands.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

I have both and personally like the ability to move the shifter without moving the brake lever.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

w/ the Sram thumb triggers, how do you differentiate a upshfift from a down shift? do you have to pull w/ the back of your thumb?


----------



## nViATi (Jan 6, 2006)

HuffyMan said:


> w/ the Sram thumb triggers, how do you differentiate a upshfift from a down shift? do you have to pull w/ the back of your thumb?


There are 2 triggers to push on each side. One for up one for down


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Clarification*



ljips said:


> Yes,.. I think that's what I meant,..lol
> 
> So there is really no benefit other than asthetics? They are not technologically more advanced or anything?


In addition to all the reasons I stated above, many people point out that it's a personal preference, and they are 100% true. Some like them, others don't. I happen to be in the second camp. Also, adjustability of position of the individual components is a benefit, IMO. The layout of the integrated shifters may or may not be comfortable to a particular rider.

As for the question regarding advanced technology, the answer would be no, so long as you are comparing apples to apples. For instnace, a Shimano XT level integrated shifter/lever combo should not have tehnical advantages over separate XT level shifters and brake handles. When you start comparing apples to oranges (e.g Shimano Alivio level integreated shifter/levers to Shimano XT individual shifters and levers), then there is definitely tehnological advantages to the higher level component group.

Bob


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

HuffyMan said:


> w/ the Sram thumb triggers, how do you differentiate a upshfift from a down shift? do you have to pull w/ the back of your thumb?


There are two thumb levers: one is pretty much like the Shimano thumb lever, one is a bit more forward and you push it in a more upward movement. Depending on how you set it up, you might be able to use the other lever with your index finger.


----------



## ljips (Feb 7, 2006)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks everyone for the info.

There is another factor that I'm not sure I mentioned,... I am basically re-learning how to ride a bicycle after 15 - 20 years. The last shifters I've ever used were on an old 10-speed. I basically have no frame of reference when it comes to mountain biking and am not used to one type of shifter or the other. Is there one that is easier to learn than the other or, since I am basically starting from scratch, would any type be okay just as long as I get used to it?

J


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Ease of use*



ljips said:


> Thanks everyone for the info.
> 
> There is another factor that I'm not sure I mentioned,... I am basically re-learning how to ride a bicycle after 15 - 20 years. The last shifters I've ever used were on an old 10-speed. I basically have no frame of reference when it comes to mountain biking and am not used to one type of shifter or the other. Is there one that is easier to learn than the other or, since I am basically starting from scratch, would any type be okay just as long as I get used to it?
> 
> J


Today's shifters are much easier to use than your old 10 speed shifters. The old 10 speed shifters were "friction" based which means you kinda had to kind of guess how much pressure to put on the shifter to move the chain to the next gear. Sometimes you pushed too hard and went up or down more gears than you wanted. Todays "indexed" shifters move the chain one gear per "click". It is much easier, IMO, and tends to be very intuitive. Basically, you'll get the hang of it quickly. As for the differences in types of indexed shufters, some use the thumb on both levers to control upward and downwards shifting (SRAM is the primary user of this type of shifter). Others use a combination of thumb and forefinger shifting for up and down shifts (Shimano is the primary user of this type of design). Which is easier? Do you prefer chocolate or vanilla? Same dilemma.

Bob


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ljips said:


> Yes,.. I think that's what I meant,..lol
> 
> So there is really no benefit other than asthetics? They are not technologically more advanced or anything?


Hmmm... I think that the shifters level is different. I think it's more ergonomical (for me) the separated shifter and brake level than the integrated ones.

If you get bitten by the UGI bug (upgraditis), and decide to buy disc brakes, you only need to buy the brakes, not also another pair of shifters.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I like the Dual Control Shfters*

It took a while to learn to use them and I can see why people would not want to deal with the learning curve. I still have the rapidfire on my Bonti and they are sweet.
Shifting with a quick flip of the back of my fingers and the power of the front of my fingers works better for me. I like it better than the long throw of the thumb shifting and the rotation of the hand forward again for braking with rapidfire. Keeping my thumbs wrapped around the bar works better for me. I don't have a problem with rapidfire I just prefer Dual Control.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ljips said:


> Is there one that is easier to learn than the other or, since I am basically starting from scratch, would any type be okay just as long as I get used to it?


These are mainly personal preferences, based on perceived advantages and disadvantages. Any type will probably be OK.

Personally, I like to keep brakes and shifters as separate levers. I also like being able to use thumbs only for shifting (and fingers for braking) -> I put SRAM thumb shifters on my mountain bike.

My commuter bike has Shimano "triggers" (got a good deal when the bike needed a major overhaul). The shifters work fine but switching between different systems can be a bit distracting sometimes.... stick with one system if you can.


----------



## Mullos (Jun 13, 2005)

ljips said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I know it's probably all personal preference,... but any info would be appreciated,... thanks.
> 
> James


I just got around to replacing my Deore LX and Avid Speed Dial Brake levers with the Shimano XTR 960 dual control shifters which I got new for $200.00 on Ebay Australia - bloody bargain!!

I have read conflicting reports about this type of shifter and opinion seems to be divided 50/50.

I have been told that these sifters are designed for a rapid rise RD although my XTR RD is not - as it turns out this worked out well as to Shift from outer to inner rear cogs the shift direction is reversed to down on the lever and I have kept the levers which allow me to use my thumb to change from the inner rear cog to the outer - this worked out better than I thought it would.

My riding is "Urban Assault" and I have to say that this upgrade seems to work exceptionally well for me - it looks sensational and has tidied up the handlebar area. More inportantly the shifts are crisp and precise however I would not like to damage one of these suckers as they are expensive and bargains do not come up often enough.

The only downside I have found is that it works like a sequential gear box - ie you cannot shift the lever to change say 3 gears up or down at a time - you can only change one gear at a time - click click click!!!

I love them!!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Money talks!*



Mullos said:


> I just got around to replacing my Deore LX and Avid Speed Dial Brake levers with the Shimano XTR 960 dual control shifters which I got new for $200.00 on Ebay Australia - bloody bargain!!


While I prefer individual shifters and levers, I was making an 8 speed build last year and came across a set of NOS XT integrated shifter levers for $50.00. Damn right I jumped on them! They work fine, I just prefer the flexibility of individual components.

Bob


----------



## VT no 1 2 or 3 (Jan 8, 2004)

Mullos said:


> The only downside I have found is that it works like a sequential gear box - ie you cannot shift the lever to change say 3 gears up or down at a time - you can only change one gear at a time - click click click!!!
> 
> I love them!!


Actually you can change more than one gear- just like the rapid fires- one gear change in one direction and up to three gear changes in the other direction. Since you are using a high-normal rear derailluer you can downshift several gears at a time (just keep pushing down on the right lever you will feel the first click then the second and, depending on model, a third click). The left (front) shifter is only one gear change in either direction.


----------

